# Kittens from different litters



## Midwinters (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello!

Thought I'd try my luck asking here, because I can't seem to find any information elsewhere..

About 2 weeks ago, my partner and I adopted a bengal girl(she is 12 mo/old at this time). We are now considering having another kitten so she has a playmate and so we found a litter of siamese kits. We are rather fond of them, as they tend to have similar characteristics as bengals.

Thing is, my partner wants to have a male kitten. I'm not against the idea, but in the beginning we weren't planning on neutering our bengal, as we were considering letting her have one litter of kittens sometime in the future.

As far as I've read, it is more than likely that if we got a male siamese, we would end up with a mix of them sooner or later, am I right?

What I'm curious about, is how they would behave around eachother if that happened. Does anyone have any experience?

And is this even a good idea?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to say that, no, it is not a good idea. If you want your Bengal to have kittens she must be on the active register and should be bred with another Bengal. 
To get a male Siamese (or any other breed) and not neuter but just allow them to mate would be irresponsible in the extreme. Breeders would be very unlikely to sell you an active registered male .
Please forget about this idea. Get your girl spayed and then think about a companion for her. She doesn't need to have kittens and the longer she remains unspayed the more risk she has of getting pyometra or cancer.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Of course two unneutered cats of the opposite sex will eventually mate and the kittens will be a mix of both breeds.

Not an ideal situation for breeding.

There are countless moggie cats in rescue so adding to that number is wholly irresponsible.

Cats really don’t need to have a litter.

Allowing them to mate will change their relationship and could cause anxiety in the home. 

Far better to neuter them both and enjoy them as pets.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Personally I don't think this is a good idea. 
There are millions of Kittens and Cats in rescues looking for homes, and many of them are PTS due to the over population and the constant flow of cats an kittens coming in. If you really have to breed, both cats will need to be Pure Bred Registered Bengals, health tested etc. There's so much to take into account!
Another thing is that once she has her litter she'll become a totally different cat, they seem to loose their goofiness, some of their playfulness and generally lose their kitten behaviors :/ I'd Neuter and Spay both Cats and you'll have two wonderful companions, rather than adding to the cat crisis


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Whoops! Posted twice


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Also to add that males will start to spray once they reach sexual maturity and their urine is very pungent. Unneutered females will also call and both male and female are likely to get distressed if they can't reach each other.

If you want to start breeding g then I recommend you find a mentor, visit lots of cats shows, get to know the Bengal cat community and research this. Whilst kittens are as easy as putting opposite sexed cats in the same room this is not the way to go about things safely and ethically.

Your rescue Siamese male has no pedigree history and could potentially not be fully Siamese. Any reputable cat rescue would not rehome to you if they knew you had a queen.


----------

